# Seasonic Platinum Series 660W oder 760W?



## Ben™ (20. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo liebe Community,*

ich möchte mir die Tage ein neues Netzteil zulegen und es sind schon zwei in der näheren Auswahl.
Einmal das  Seasonic X-850 und das Corsair AX-850. Ich kann mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden.

Welches würdet Ihr nehmen und warum? 


Gruss Ben


----------



## kress (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Die AX-Serie ist von Seasonic gefertigt, da hat Corsair nur seinen Aufkleber drauf, von daher ist das egal.


----------



## Ostfront (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

nimm das Corsair AX860i da hast du die corsair link unterstützung mit dabei.und ist die neuere generation,als das AX850.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Dezember 2012)

Beide nicht empfehlenswert, da Single Rail (die Schutzschaltungen greifen zu spät).

Was willst du eigentlich mit 850W? Hast du 3 7970er oder was?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

wenn du keinen auf 5ghz übertakteten i7 3970x samt 2 gtx 690 im quad-sli hast, reicht eines von diesen netzteilen auch: Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191), be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.3 (E9-500W/BN192), be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197), be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-58


----------



## Ben™ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Ihr habt recht, 850W sind schon ein wenig übertrieben.  
Vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber das Seasonic X-760 nehmen? 
Wie sieht es mit dem Seasonic X-750 aus?

Ich hatte mal das X-650 und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Was hast du denn genau an System, denn auch 750W sind für 75% aller Rechner maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Ben™ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Geplant ist ein i7-3960x auf einem Rampage IV Extreme. Mehr weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Dezember 2012)

Der 3960X ist Schwachsinnig und maßlos überteuert, der 400€ günstigere 3930K ist nur 2% langsamer.

Das Rampage IV Extreme ist auch nur was für Bencher (oder wenn du fehlende Körpermasse im Unterleib ausgleichen musst ) und zickt sehr gerne rum. Mainboards mit diesen Massen an Zusatzcontrollern sind halt einfach SEHR Fehleranfällig, brauchen länger zum Booten und der Support von Asus ist grottig (da darfst du gerne mal 4 Wochen warten bis dein Board aus der RMA kommt).

Sockel 2011 ist eh nur bei mehr als 2 Grakas oder professioneller Videobarbeitung (mind. 4-5 Stunden am Tag) nötig, der 3770K ist in Games außerdem schneller als ein 3930K!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Dann würde ich nachfragen wenn die Pläne reifen, so ist es eher blödsinnig? Vielleicht auch mal die Kaufberatung aufsuchen das sieht so ziemlich unausgegoren aus


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

n Seasonic Netzteil ist niemals unausgegoren!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Warum sich jetzt schon gedanken um das NT machen wenn du noch nicht mal weißt welche Hardware gekauft wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> n Seasonic Netzteil ist niemals unausgegoren!



Ich sprach von Board und CPU, und beim Netzteil würde dann wahrscheinlich ein sogar noch kleineres Modell reichen. Ein normales System würde keine 500W und mehr benötigen ( damit könnte es auch zu dem " Unausgegoren " gehören )


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Ich weiß Doc 
Lass mich doch ein bisschen trollen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier als Entschädigung ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Sowohl das AX850 als auch das Seasonic X 850 sind veraltet.


----------



## Westcoast (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

ja wenn dann seasonic X 860 watt platinium, die 850 watt ist veraltet. bei der AX reihe von corsair gab es probleme mit surren/pfeifen und sogar mit schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seasonic X-850 oder Corsair AX850 ?*

Bei Corsair sind die neuen AX Platinum Netzteile von Seasonic während die mit dem "i" am Ende von Flextronic sind.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mich wohl für die Seasonic Platinum Series entscheiden.
Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob das 660er oder 760er?

Verbaut wird das Rampage 4 Extreme + i7 3960X + GraKa (noch unbekannt).
Eigentlich sollte das 660W ausreichend sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2013)

Ben™;4829166 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo liebe Community,*
> Welches würdet Ihr nehmen und warum?


 Gar keines weil Single Rail Schweißgerät. 

Die 'Vorteile' eines Single Rail Konzeptes kannst du dann in diesem Thread bewundern...


Ostfront schrieb:


> nimm das Corsair AX860i da hast du die corsair link unterstützung mit dabei.und ist die neuere generation,als das AX850.


...und einen ziemlich bescheidenen 140mm LÜfter, der bis zu 2800rpm dreht -> Yate Loon D14BH. Da es auch ein Schweißgerät ist, sind die Teile nicht wirklich zu empfehlen...



Bambusbar schrieb:


> n Seasonic Netzteil ist niemals unausgegoren!


 Ähh, doch, sie sind z.T. sehr laut unter Last...
Das betrifft auch die so gelobte X-Serie.
Und dazu kommt, dass die neuen Platinums 'True Single Rail' sind, also noch weniger zu empfehlen. Und über elektronik Geräusche reden wir mal lieber nicht...

Kurzum: lieber ein P10 kaufen oder was von Enermax als ein Seasonic...


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2013)

Ben™;4906053 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbaut wird das Rampage 4 Extreme + i7 3960X + GraKa (noch unbekannt).
> Eigentlich sollte das 660W ausreichend sein?


 
Wieso der 3960X?
Nimm doch den 3970X. Der ist neuer.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Januar 2013)

Reden wir jetzt über CPUs oder über Netzteile?
Ich denke ich nehme das 660W.


----------



## poiu (16. Januar 2013)

welche Graka soll denn nun Rein, bei jeder Single GPU reichen 500W, da kannst das Seasonic Platin 520FL 520W, Enermax Rev87+ 550W, platimax 500W oder Be Quiet P10 550W nehmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gar keines weil Single Rail Schweißgerät.
> 
> Die 'Vorteile' eines Single Rail Konzeptes kannst du dann in diesem Thread bewundern...
> 
> ...



wo ist denn ein seasonic x laut?????? ich höre null!!!! nicht mal mit prime und kombuster gleichzeitig !!!! ich kann das nt nur empfehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2013)

guggsu hier...

AM besten 2. Tabelle guggn...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> guggsu hier...
> 
> AM besten 2. Tabelle guggn...



ich weiß das du Ahnung von Netzteilen hast , aber du schreibst aber immer so als würde ich lügen  kannste mir ruhig glauben das ich von meinem nt nichts höre . mir sind solche Tests wumpe....


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann das Platinum NT von Seasonic auch nur empfehlen, es ist sehr leise auch keine hörbaren elektronischen Geräusche.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich weiß das du Ahnung von Netzteilen hast , aber du schreibst aber immer so als würde ich lügen  kannste mir ruhig glauben das ich von meinem nt nichts höre . mir sind solche Tests wumpe....


 
Das liegt aber einzig daran dass du dein Netzteil gar nicht auslastest. 
Laste es mal richtig aus -- bau 2 oder 3 GPUs ein und takte die CPU auf 5GHz -- dann wirst du merken was du für einen Fön verbaut hast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber einzig daran dass du dein Netzteil gar nicht auslastest.
> Laste es mal richtig aus -- bau 2 oder 3 GPUs ein und takte die CPU auf 5GHz -- dann wirst du merken was du für einen Fön verbaut hast.



so werde ich 24/7 mein nt nie belasten ....wozu auch????

so ein Quatsch ....


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Wieso ist das Quatsch? 
Dein System braucht unter Last vielleicht 330 Watt. Du hast aber ein 660 Watt Netzteil. Ergo wird das nicht mal im Ansatz ausgelastet. Ergo kannst du gar nicht beurteilen ob dein Netzteil leise ist oder nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2013)

das ist mir doch egal wie laut das nt unter vollast ist. so lange ich zocke oder benche und ich höre dann nichts , dann bin ich zufrieden . was will man mehr ?!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Arrgh. Der TE wird das Netzteil aufgrund seiner verbauten Hardware aber stärker belasten, als du es tust. Du kannst das nämlich gar nicht beurteilen, da du dein Netzteil so gar nicht auslastest.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das ist mir doch egal wie laut das nt unter vollast ist. so lange ich zocke oder benche und ich höre dann nichts , dann bin ich zufrieden . was will man mehr ?!


 
Das ist deine Meinung, aber vielleicht mag es der TE etwas leiser.
Solltest mal zum Ohrenarzt gehen und die Ohren untersuchen lassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

Die Masse der Anwender wünscht sich ein Silent NT in allen Lebenslagen und kein Hoover


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das ist mir doch egal wie laut das nt unter vollast ist. so lange ich zocke oder benche und ich höre dann nichts , dann bin ich zufrieden . was will man mehr ?!


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe es auf. Ist sinnlos.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2013)

wow das weiß ich doch.....ich habe ja nicht gesagt das das nt eventuell bei vollast nicht hörbar sein wird. ....ihr versteht es nicht was ich meine . ...oh man....ihr empfehlt auch  BQ wenn man nur Max 300 Watt aus der dose zieht .



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Masse der Anwender wünscht sich ein Silent NT in allen Lebenslagen und kein Hoover



das wünsche ich mir auch.....und ich habe eins


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ihr empfehlt auch  BQ wenn man nur Max 300 Watt aus der dose zieht .


 
richtig. Aber eben das 450 Watt Modell oder -- wenn KM erwünscht ist -- das CM480.
Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern ein 600-660 Watt BeQuiet für ein Single GPU System empfohlen zu haben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> richtig. Aber eben das 450 Watt Modell oder -- wenn KM erwünscht ist -- das CM480.
> Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern ein 600-660 Watt BeQuiet für ein Single GPU System empfohlen zu haben.


 
habe ich doch auch nciht behauptet 

aber da kann man auch ein seasonic oder so empfehlen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Kann man, die Qualität ist auch prima. Allerdings habe ich lieber das Netzteil, das leiser ist und dafür technisch nicht ganz so gut ist, als das, dass technisch etwas besser ist, aber dafür deutlich lauter ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> aber da kann man auch ein seasonic oder so empfehlen


 
Dann nenn mir mal ein Seasonic das technisch auf der Höhe des E9 ist, ebenso leise ist und ebenso viel kostet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Kann man, die Qualität ist auch prima. Allerdings habe ich lieber das Netzteil, das leiser ist und dafür technisch nicht ganz so gut ist, als das, dass technisch etwas besser ist, aber dafür deutlich lauter ist.



aber man kauft sich doch kein nt was immer auf vollast läuft oder ?! Dann kauft man sich halt ein nt mit mehr Leistung damit man sein nt nicht dauernt Quälen muss  semi nt's ist doch was feines ......diese stille ist doch genial . ich habe nie gesagt das BQ ******** ist....die haben sich echt gut gemacht . hatte vorher auch ein Dark Power 750 Watt. und ich habe viele BQ ' s bei Kollegen verbaut


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann kauft man sich halt ein nt mit mehr Leistung damit man sein nt nicht dauernt Quälen muss


 
Und genau das ist eben der Fehler.
Ein Netzteil das mehr Leistung hat ist automatisch lauter als ein Netzteil mit weniger Leistung -- bezogen auf die gleiche Serie.
Das liegt daran dass unterschiedliche Lüfter verbaut sind.
Bei den kleineren Modellen sind Lüfter drin die maximal 1500rpm drehen. Bei stärkeren sind schon Lüfter drin die 2800rpm drehen.
Hast du also die Netzteile auf 50% Auslastung -- oder eben 60% beim kleineren -- dreht der Lüfter des kleineren mit 800rpm und das des stärkeren mit 1200rpm.

Und jetzt rate mal welches Netzteil lauter ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das ist mir doch egal wie laut das nt unter vollast ist. so lange ich zocke oder benche und ich höre dann nichts , dann bin ich zufrieden . was will man mehr ?!


 Ich glaub, da muss ich gerade mal etwas deutlicher werden und auf diesen Zustand verweisen.

Von daher noch einmal zum Mitmeißeln:
DU hast gar nicht die Möglichkeiten das Netzteil auch nur annähernd auszulasten, geschätzt braucht die CPU wohl nur so um die 100W, zumal du die Spannung auch gesenkt hast. Auch deine Grafikkarte säuft nicht soo viel. 

Das Enermax Triathlor mit 450W hielt ich auch für leise und eine gute Wahl - bis ichs dann mal 'in den anderen Rechner' baute, da hab ich dann meine Meinung etwas geändert. Das wurd dann lauter als meine Grafikkarte...

Von daher würde ich dir raten, einfach mal bisserl leiser zu sein, denn der Link, den ich gepostet hab, beweist recht deutlich, dass 'dein Netzteil' bei Vollast recht laut werden kann. Das du bisher die Geräusche nicht wahrnehmen konntest, liegt eher daran, dass du das Netzteil nicht wirklich auslasten kannst...



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann kauft man sich halt ein nt mit mehr Leistung damit man sein nt nicht dauernt Quälen muss


...und heult dann in den Foren rum, das das neue 850W Gerät gar nicht soo leise ist, wie vom Hersteller behauptet... 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> semi nt's ist doch was feines


Was bringts?!
Im Idle bekommt man jeden 1200rpm Lüfter leise (OK, brummt bei mir etwas, der Globe Fan) und unter Last dreht der Lüfter eh. Egal, ob ich das Gerät im semi Fanless Modus laufen lasse oder im 'normalen Modus'...

Doch letztendlich gilt auch hier die alte Elektriker Weißheit: was viel an/aus geht, geht schnell kaputt...
Also letzendlich ists nur eine Funktion, um den relativ langlebigen Lüfter schneller durch zu bekommen 

Insbesondere wenn man blöderweise einen Rechner hat, der an der Schwelle betrieben wird, leidet der Lüfter besonders stark...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2013)

ich weiß doch  die x560/660/760 haben die gleichen lüfter aufwärts sind es andere. 

ich glaube bei mir ist der Lufter noch nie angesprungen .....ich habe schon oft mit dem Ohr am nt gehangen ob sich da was tut. .....

aber ich weiß aber wie ihr es meint ... 

Hauptsache ich bin zufrieden und ich höre nichts vom nt und die Qualität ist gut. 

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch noch B-)


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man blöderweise einen Rechner hat, der an der Schwelle betrieben wird, leidet der Lüfter besonders stark...


 
Das hatte ich bei mir gehabt.
Das Netzteil war genau auf der Grenze. Mal sprang der Lüfter an und dann ging er sofort wieder aus.
Gekoppelt war das mit dem Klicken des Relais und dann Elektrogeräschen.
Herrlich. 
Das war mein letztes Seasonic.


----------



## Uter (19. Januar 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch letztendlich gilt auch hier die alte Elektriker Weißheit: was viel an/aus geht, geht schnell kaputt...
> Also letzendlich ists nur eine Funktion, um den relativ langlebigen Lüfter schneller durch zu bekommen


 Naja, die Elektronik der Lüfter sollte solide genug sein um dieses Problem zu verhindern. Kugellager machen beim ständigen An- und Auslaufen i.d.R. auch keine Probleme.  



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man blöderweise einen Rechner hat, der an der Schwelle betrieben wird, leidet der Lüfter besonders stark...


 Da leiden wohl v.a. die Nerven. Mit aktueller Hardware, die ohne Last sehr sparsam ist, sollte das aber auch die absolute Ausnahme sein.

btw:
Du erstellst immer wieder mal Doppelposts. Bitte nutz die Bearbeiten-Funktion (wenn du mehrere Beiträge zitieren willst, dann geht das auch ohne Dp).


----------



## Andregee (20. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben der Fehler.
> Ein Netzteil das mehr Leistung hat ist automatisch lauter als ein Netzteil mit weniger Leistung -- bezogen auf die gleiche Serie.
> Das liegt daran dass unterschiedliche Lüfter verbaut sind.
> Bei den kleineren Modellen sind Lüfter drin die maximal 1500rpm drehen. Bei stärkeren sind schon Lüfter drin die 2800rpm drehen.
> ...



wie kommst du auf den schmalen pfad. die thermische belastung ist bei beiden netzteilen annähernd gleich und es muß die gleiche wärmeenrgie abgeführt werden. dsa macht eine höhere lüfterdrehzahl obsolet. erst in leistungsregionen die das schwächere netzteil nicht erreicht, wird der lüfter vom stärkeren netzteil aufdrehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Naja, die Elektronik der Lüfter sollte solide genug sein um dieses Problem zu verhindern. Kugellager machen beim ständigen An- und Auslaufen i.d.R. auch keine Probleme.


Dennoch halten generell alle Bauteile, wenn sie permanent an/aus geschaltet sind nur einen Bruchteil von dem, was sie könnten, wenn sie permanent laufen würden...



Uter schrieb:


> Da leiden wohl v.a. die Nerven.


...und der Lüfter... 



Uter schrieb:


> Mit aktueller Hardware, die ohne Last sehr sparsam ist, sollte das aber auch die absolute Ausnahme sein.


Ohne Last auf jeden Fall. Nur bei Belastung schaut es dann anders aus. Und da ists dann nicht sonderlich förderlich, wenn der Lüfter kurz läuft und dann nicht. Dieser Zustand lässt sich aber auch nicht 'mal eben' beheben...
Dafür bräuchte es dann wohl ein paar gut durchdachte Microcontroler - oder man schaltet diese Funktion ganz aus.



Uter schrieb:


> Du erstellst immer wieder mal Doppelposts. Bitte nutz die Bearbeiten-Funktion (wenn du mehrere Beiträge zitieren willst, dann geht das auch ohne Dp).


Hmpf, sorry 
Ich hoffe ja immer, dass meine Postings, die ich hier abstelle 'wie von Geisterhand' zu einem werden. 

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu solchen Automerger Plugins?




Andregee schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf den schmalen pfad. die thermische belastung ist bei beiden netzteilen annähernd gleich und es muß die gleiche wärmeenrgie abgeführt werden. dsa macht eine höhere lüfterdrehzahl obsolet. erst in leistungsregionen die das schwächere netzteil nicht erreicht, wird der lüfter vom stärkeren netzteil aufdrehen.


 Richtig und jetzt nehmen wir mal einfach na, dass Netzteil A einen 1300rpm Lüfter hat und Netzteil B einen 2500rpm Lüfter. Ich glaub, du weißt wo ich hinaus möchte, oder? 
Vmin ist bei beiden ~4V (~3,5V (+/-0,15V) best Case)


----------



## Andregee (20. Januar 2013)

Nun denn, ich habe genügend tests gelesen in denen bei stärkeren netzteilen die drehzahlen im entsprechenden lastbereich nicht höher waren als bei schwächeren außer der hersteller implentiert schlampig.es gibt auch lüfter die bei gleicher anlaufdrehzahl höhere enddrehzahlen erreichen.die spannung allein beschreibt ja nicht die leistungsaufnahme in watt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2013)

Und hier ist das Problem: einige Hersteller verwenden für alle Serien nur einen Lüfter und klatschen einen 140mm Lüfter mit 2800rpm in ein 650W Gerät und andere Hersteller nutzen für zwei oder drei Modelle einen Lüfter. So findest du bei diesem Hersteller beim kleinsten Modell immer den schwächsten Lüfter. Und bei größeren dann einen schneller drehenden. Gut, machen nur wirklich wenige Hersteller, aber in diesem Falle ist dann das stärkere Gerät grundsätzlich erst einmal lauter. Erst ab einem gewissen Punkt sind beide dann gleich laut.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf den schmalen pfad. die thermische belastung ist bei beiden netzteilen annähernd gleich und es muß die gleiche wärmeenrgie abgeführt werden. dsa macht eine höhere lüfterdrehzahl obsolet. erst in leistungsregionen die das schwächere netzteil nicht erreicht, wird der lüfter vom stärkeren netzteil aufdrehen.


 
Es geht darum dass der Lüfter des stärkeren Netzteils eine höhere Grunddrehzahl hat. Das ändert sich ja plötzlich nicht. Der wird immer schneller drehen als der beim kleineren.

Richtig blöd ist es wenn der Hersteller nur einen einzigen Lüfter für eine komplette Serie benutzt. Dann hast du im 1000 Watt Modell den gleichen drin wie im 500 Watt Modell. Und dann wird es richtig problematisch.


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

*Hey Leute ich muss das Thema nun noch einmal aufgreifen.* 
Ich möchte mir die Tage nun ein Netzteil kaufen. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich das Seasonic Platinum Series 660W oder doch lieber das 760W kaufen soll.
Die Konfig am System steht noch nicht gaaanz fest. Als MB ist das Asus Maximus VI Extreme geplant. Ein Leistungsstarker CPU soll darauf arbeiten und vielleicht 2 GPUs.

Welches der beiden Netzteile soll ich nehmen? 

*Hier mal noch die Links:*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Platinum » Seasonic P-660 Platinum Modular Netzteil semipassiv - 660 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Platinum » Seasonic P-760 Platinum Modular Netzteil - 760 Watt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

Das extreme ist ein unnötiges board, auch für sli. Da langt das halb so teure z87x oc genauso aus. Zum netzteil: ich würde ein dark power pro 10 650 watt empfehlen. Zum einen günstiger, zum zweiten etwas leiser als das platimax


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

Das war aber nicht die Frage.


----------



## Stern1710 (2. September 2013)

Ben;5615292 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war aber nicht die Frage.



Aber eine sinnvolle Antwort!
Das Be Quiet NT ist einfach gut, und das Gigabyte reicht völlig aus (ausgenommen du musst mit dem teuren Mainboard was anderes wettmachen  )


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2013)

Ich denke mal das Extreme ist für deinen nächsten Casemod geplant, oder?

Wenn du hinter dem MD-Tray genug Platz hast würde ich zum Dark Power Pro P10 650W oder 750W (je nachdem wie viel OC gewünscht ist) raten und mit Steckerverlängerungen arbeiten, dann hast du ein leises und sicheres Netzteil (Single Rail ist nicht so toll in dem Leistungsbereich) und schöne Kabel.


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Extreme ist für deinen nächsten Casemod geplant, oder?


Ja das hast du richtig erkannt und es soll dann auch Wasser-gekühlt werden. 
Die Frage ist einfach ob die 660W später ausreichend sind oder ob ich doch lieber zum 760W Netzteil greifen soll.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2013)

Das würde ich von den GraKas und dem gewünschten Grad an OC abhängig machen, z.B. bei 2 780ern und ordentlichem OC würde ich eher zum 760W schauen.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du genug Platz hinterm MB-Tray hast (wirds ein neues Projekt oder kommt die Hardware ins BlackSeven (das ich übrigens extrem geil finde  ?) würde ich eher zum P10 650W/750W raten und dann ne Velängerung für den 24-pin zum Sleeven kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Ben™;5615628 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das hast du richtig erkannt und es soll dann auch Wasser-gekühlt werden.
> Die Frage ist einfach ob die 660W später ausreichend sind oder ob ich doch lieber zum 760W Netzteil greifen soll.


 
Nimm das 750 Watt Platimax.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm das 750 Watt Platimax.



Es ging ums Seasonic Platinum, weil das halt Vollmodular ist, was zum Sleeven genial ist. Das Platimax ist afaik erst ab 1kW vollmodular.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Ach, Seasonic? 
Würde ich gar nicht kaufen.


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wenn du genug Platz hinterm MB-Tray hast (wirds ein neues Projekt oder kommt die Hardware ins BlackSeven (das ich übrigens extrem geil finde  ?) würde ich eher zum P10 650W/750W raten und dann ne Velängerung für den 24-pin zum Sleeven kaufen.


Jupp, kommt ins Black Seven und Danke! 



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Es ging ums Seasonic Platinum, weil das halt Vollmodular ist, was zum Sleeven genial ist. Das Platimax ist afaik erst ab 1kW vollmodular.


Ja das stimmt. Ich möchte dann die Kabel neu reinziehen und diese gleich auf die perfekte Länge abstimmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, Seasonic?
> Würde ich gar nicht kaufen.



Hey Vorsicht....pass auf was Du sagst junge  

Spaß beiseite 
Nimm das BQ DP P10 750w wenn sli /cf gemacht wird


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen. 
Ich nehme dann die 700W Variante.


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2013)

Nachdem die Hardware nun fest steht (Maximus VI Extreme, Core i7-4770K, Radeon R9 290)
hat Seasonic ein Platinum 860W Netzteil ausgesucht und mir zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------

